# Impossible de lire mails dans mail iPad ou iPhone



## brockotrau (19 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Depuis pas mal de temps, je ne sais plus lire mes mails via mail dans mon iPad ou mon iPhone.
Les mails arrivent, mais ils est toujours écrit que les messages sont vides. J'ai un compte Gmail et il apparaît souvent en gris donc impossible à y aller.
" Au secours Obiwan Kenoki, vous êtes mon seul espoir"
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Il te reste de l'espace de libre ?


----------



## brockotrau (19 Septembre 2014)

Oui bien sur. Le soucis, c'est qu'ils sont parfois lisible, mais c'est très aléatoire.


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

C'est sur un seul ou sur plusieurs comptes ?


----------



## brockotrau (19 Septembre 2014)

J'ai également un compte icloud, mais rien n'arrive jamais sur ce compte


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Du coup tu ne sais pas si c'est juste ce compte ou si c'est l'appli en général qui bugge.

Tu as essayé de desinstaller et réinstaller le compte mail ?


----------



## brockotrau (19 Septembre 2014)

J'ai déjà fait ça plusieurs fois sans résultat. Je me demande si ce n'est pas l'appli


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Ah oui bah dans ce cas ça va être inévitable de faire une restauration...


----------

